# The Wright Brothers



## Blake Bowden (Aug 14, 2009)

Were they Freemasons? Numerous websites claim they are but I've yet to find hard evidence supporting it.


----------



## JTM (Aug 14, 2009)

Aaron Lodge #49

this lodge would claim so.  i wonder how the found the info.


----------



## A7V (Aug 14, 2009)

If they were it was surely without their fathers wishes.

Did you find this article in your online research?

Celebrating The Success Of The Wright Brothers & The Invention of the Airplane


It is about the life of their father and he was a bishop in the United Brethren Church and strongly anti-freemason.

Not saying sons can't be different than the father but usually the acorn doesn't fall far....


----------

